# Need Help Transporting From Van Nuys, California



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Although Van Nuys is only 50-miles from me, I am so overwhelmed at the moment.

If anyone, in the area, can help me with this, it would be greatly appreciated.

Mary notified me of a senior boy, who has just won my heart. You know how I adore the seniors.

I know it's an inconvenience, but if someone could help me out, that would awesome. If not,
I will re-schedule my appointments, and get the little guy. We have either today, or tomorrow.

Here's a pic of the little boy. I can't get him out of my mind. He's so precious, and on "Red Alert".

[attachment=50387:rover.jpg]


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

We can't have Saturday? If we can have Saturday, I'll do it...... Let me know.....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awwww, he's precious! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh that poor little boy! He looks sick and maybe blind. I hope you find a way to get him to your haven of doggie hope. :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Deb I left you a message on your cell as well.

I called Van Nuys and they said he was put on red alert on the 23rd. They have 7 days from that day. Like I said in my above post - I can go on Saturday - that's only day 5 in their book. He said we should have until the 30th.

What do you think? Obviously if we can get him before that, but if not - I will head up there at 7 am on Saturday - can have him to you "hopefully" by 9 am.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, thank you everyone. You are awesome beyond belief. 

I spoke with the shelter first thing this morning. Rover was scheduled for euthanization first thing in the morning.

I asked to speak with the supervisor. She said they are over crowded, and given his age, they cannot hold
him much longer, and will, in fact only hold him until noon, on Friday. 

I have cancelled my morning appointments, and will be picking him up tomorrow morning. 

I was told he is scared, and has gone into a deep depression. Hey, he's waiting for me :wub: 

I know I can't save them all, and currently have too many fosters. I do have to turn down many, but this little
guy is so tugging at my heart. I can't wait to get him in my arms. 

Bless his heart. I'll keep you all informed. 

Thank you so much everyone. It means more than you will ever know.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am bawling right now...... poor little guy. :crying: :crying: :crying: 

Oh Deb, he looks so sweet....... Bless your heart - please keep us updated...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 25 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751340


> Oh, thank you everyone. You are awesome beyond belief.
> 
> I spoke with the shelter first thing this morning. Rover was scheduled for euthanization first thing in the morning.
> 
> ...



:smcry: Thank God for you!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just figured it out. He reminds me of my sweet Lulu!!! That's why his little face, and story, has been haunting me.

He has a "freckle" nose :wub: 

Don't they look alike? 

[attachment=50399:LULUFRECKLE.jpg]


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh they do.... you're right.......

I can't wait to see pictures of that little boy in your arms.....

I'm so saddened to think he's so scared and going into depression - makes me want to pick him up and never let him go....


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Deb you are amazing...Thank you for helping out these sweet souls :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 25 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751350


> I just figured it out. He reminds me of my sweet Lulu!!! That's why his little face, and story, has been haunting me.
> 
> He has a "freckle" nose :wub:
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I thought when I saw his picture ... that he had a freckled nose like Lulu, and that is why he hit your heart so hard! Yep, that's it for sure! Thank you, Deb, for all you do. Your heart is so big and so good! :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Deb, You are Awesome. Thank you for rescuing the sweetheart! Thank God you called in the nick of time!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Deb, looking at that picture just breaks my heart. He looks so sad and alone. Poor little guy! I'm SO happy to hear that you are getting him. I hope he recovers from the depression quickly once he's surrounded by the rest of you flock and your love.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

I am just speachless.... :grouphug: :grouphug: 


I wish we were closer and could more effectively help you... but please, take care of yourself first. As much as we would like, you really can not rescue them all. :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deb, You are wonderful, the little guy is going to have the best life with you. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, gosh! Bless you Deb. I am so happy he's getting out and will be safe in your arms soon. :hugging:


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

once again :hat: to you, deb. your dedication knows no bound.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You rock, Deb! This wee one is going to go from depression to elation once he's home with you. artytime: artytime:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That poor little soul, he looks so pitiful. I'm glad you're going to save him Deb. Your heart is truly one of a kind :grouphug: .


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

They do deb -- you are such an awesome person 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 25 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751350


> I just figured it out. He reminds me of my sweet Lulu!!! That's why his little face, and story, has been haunting me.
> 
> He has a "freckle" nose :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 25 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751350


> I just figured it out. He reminds me of my sweet Lulu!!! That's why his little face, and story, has been haunting me.
> 
> He has a "freckle" nose :wub:
> 
> Don't they look alike?[/B]


I noticed that immediately, Deb - made me wonder if they were related! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: for saving this poor sad little
boy - I know his life will turn around once he's in your arms and your "family." Your compassion knows no bounds!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, you guys, I am sooo excited. Isn't that weird? You'd think I'd be immuned by now.

I can't wait to pick up little "freckle nose". 

I have already spoken to the vet, and the groomers. So appointments are set, after pick up. 

Just one more night, precious little Rover, and you'll be out of the cold shelter, and hangin' with Deb!!

It feels like Christmas.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 25 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751535


> Oh, you guys, I am sooo excited. Isn't that weird? You'd think I'd be immuned by now.
> 
> I can't wait to pick up little "freckle nose".
> 
> ...


Immune? With a heart as big as yours? HA! One more little fluff that is being shown the good life by Deb. I'm so proud to know you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Deb,
Please give us an update as soon as you can! I'm sure being surrounded by your precious malts and all your love, he'll snap out of his depression ASAP! I'll be thinking about him all day!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

K Deb,

Were awaiting your arrival home with your newest little fur-baby....... Can't wait to see pictures of him.   

I wonder what spot on the bed he'll pick - something tells me - the one next to your heart. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see the homecoming of the little old man! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

